# When my Son was 2....



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Mar 22, 2007)

...I began teaching him Ju Jitsu...







...when he became 4 I added Kenpo....






...Yesterday at age 6 I thought I could still take him. So I tackled him to the ground from behind and started raining punches. This nut rolls to guard and blocks punches with his feet....I thought it was luck he was blocking...he proved me VERY wrong so we took some pics of the final result.











Hawkins IV by armbar. The surprising part is 1) I didn't give him the arm he got it himself 2) I didn't tell him what to do or how to do it so all the "details" the grapplers see he did on his own and 3) we haven't worked Ju Jitsu or Kenpo in a long time together as he seemed to lose interest and I didn't want to force him. I'm beyond happy right now, I guess it's time to start teaching him again?

Just felt like sharing, this is a good time for me.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 22, 2007)

Very nice see childern can learn to develope that instrinct.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Mar 30, 2007)

Congratulations James - I'm sure you're beyond proud.


----------



## morph4me (Mar 30, 2007)

Great pics. You have alot to be proud of. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Doc (Mar 30, 2007)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> ...I began teaching him Ju Jitsu...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dam, I've been talking to the wrong Hawkins.


----------

